# NEED HELP: Extracting NIB



## SteveG (Nov 15, 2016)

This post is somewhat a duplicate of my question posted in my "DEALS" thread. I put it here to reach out to the FP experts. 

My issue:
I have just received a 18K Jowo Triple purchased from Dawn. She is right, suggesting this nib will look fantastic on a Lotus style pen. I have a small problem: removing the nib from the triple where it is presently residing. I need to fit the nib to the Lotus. It is just stuck in there TIGHT! Does anyone have a suggestion for getting that feed/nib out of there without doing damage? I have reasonably strong hands and fingers, but cannot get it to budge when trying to unscrew the feed from the housing. Also unsuccessful trying to just pull the nib out directly. I am being a bit cautious, since my customer has already put down the Big Bucks, and I am sure he does not want a mangled solid gold nib on his new pen! Humble thanks to whoever will alleviate my dilemma.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 15, 2016)

Premise: the goal is to fit the 18K gold nib to the feed that is *currently* in the section of the Lotus (not the one that came with the nib from Dawn.)

Right or wrong?

If it's right, then you would not care too much if the feed from Dawn is damaged a little -- you can knock it out from the rear of the housing by tapping on the grooved stem inside the housing nipple.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 15, 2016)

Alternatively, drop the triple into hot water. It will not damage the nib in any way, but should soften the plastic of housing & feed.

Wear washing-up gloves to get a good grip (and so it doesn't burn your fingers) and just pull/twist them apart.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 15, 2016)

Duncan, thanks for the ideas.

I would like to keep the Jowo stuff for future use, but it is low priority. I need to fit the Jowo NIB into the Lotus kit section, and can trash the Jowo feed and housing if need be. So, I will start with the non-destructive approach, and only get violent with it if it fails to cooperate. I will look at it sternly, and give it fair warning as I get started. 

It is nice to have an experienced advisor looking over my shoulder. Thanks!


----------



## bmachin (Nov 15, 2016)

Heat is a good idea.  Jowo housings are usually pretty tight.  Wiggle and pull; wiggle and pull.

Twisting is not such a good idea since there is a flat on the feed and housing for indexing purposes.

Bill


----------



## chrisk (Nov 15, 2016)

I encountered the same issue with some Roman Harvest FPs from Timberbits.
I solved (*) this with a sheet of silicone from Goulet pens: https://www.gouletpens.com/goulet-grip/p/GP-10013

(*) along with an other colleague who used a piece of rubber he had on hand.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 15, 2016)

bmachin said:


> Twisting is not such a good idea since there is a flat on the feed and housing for indexing purposes.



Quite right -- I'd forgotten about the flat.

Steve -- don't twist it!


----------



## chrisk (Nov 15, 2016)

Pull out!


----------



## thewishman (Nov 15, 2016)

SteveG said:


> So, I will start with the non-destructive approach, and only get violent with it if it fails to cooperate. I will look at it sternly, and give it fair warning as I get started.



If the stern look doesn't produce results, try crossing your arms and tapping a foot. If that is not sufficient, use its full name, "18 Karat Jowo Triple" in a crescendo and then start counting to three.

That almost always worked for my mom, with her six children. The first five anyway. The baby got away with EVERYTHING!!!!!!

Good luck with that recalcitrant booger!:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 15, 2016)

Use finger and thumb on the underside and on top the nib. Don't hold on the side as you could bend the fins on the feed or possibly the nib. A very slight rocking side to side can help.

Here's a YouTube video by Brian Goulet showing a nib swap on an Edison Pen. They use JoWo nib  https://youtu.be/bLvocYB1V9k


----------



## SteveG (Nov 15, 2016)

I tried all the suggestions. Some days the peaceful approach just will not get you there. A small pair of dikes, however, can be just the right thing at the right time! 

Thanks for the help, my fellow pen guys.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey ... a little destruction can bring forth some glorious creation ...


----------

